# My Flash Drive Wont Work



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

I got my Flash Drive in December 2007.  2 time i accidentally hit it and it bent down so i bent it back up, it still worked fine, but now out of nowhere it stopped working now after it was working fine, if i put it in it says "USB Not Recognized: One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunction, and Windows does not recognize it."  Why did it start doing that? PLZ help me.


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

Ok thats weard, a sec ago it wasn't working, but now it is , but still why does it do that, working at one time then stops working at other times?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

hmm i had something like that happen, turns out one of the connections on the usb had come loose and wasn't making contact all the time...i tried to solder it back together but didn't have much luck...however you might want to check and see if that the case. you might have better luck with soldering yours.


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmm i had something like that happen, turns out one of the connections on the usb had come loose and wasn't making contact all the time...i tried to solder it back together but didn't have much luck...however you might want to check and see if that the case. you might have better luck with soldering yours.


How did you find the loose connection?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

i kinda had to take it apart...if i still had it i would take pics of it : / but i had to kind of pry it open at the seems where the usb connector was, there was a loose connection on the inside.


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i kinda had to take it apart...if i still had it i would take pics of it : / but i had to kind of pry it open at the seems where the usb connector was, there was a loose connection on the inside.



How do you put the case back together?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

Cooldog said:


> How do you put the case back together?



duct tape 

ha im kidding but i ended up tossing it once i figured out i couldn't get it working dont get me wrong im sure there is some way you get the connection to stay put but im afraid my soldering was a little sloppy.but i know that was the problem, at least it was in my case, because if i had it plugged in and thumped it my computer would make that "du du" sound it makes when you connect usb.


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

What kind of flash drive did you have?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

it was an old 128mb pny i believe...


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

O, mine is a SanDisk Cruzer® Micro USB Flash Drive, Heres a link to it, http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Item(1922)-SDCZ6-2048-A11-SanDisk_Cruzer_Micro_2GB_Black.aspx.
How would i get it open?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

Cooldog said:


> O, mine is a SanDisk Cruzer® Micro USB Flash Drive, Heres a link to it, http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Item(1922)-SDCZ6-2048-A11-SanDisk_Cruzer_Micro_2GB_Black.aspx.
> How would i get it open?



hmm i dont know...mine was like 2 pieces of plastic stuck together so it pried apart. i have couple of those but i dont see anyway to pry it open like i did.


----------



## Cooldog (May 31, 2008)

o ok, well ill just have to keep trying.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

actually u may be able to pry it open but keep in mind that mine was a little loose so it was easy to get a really small screwdriver (flat head) in there and just pop the two halves open.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 31, 2008)

if jbunch is right, a better way to fix it rather than trying to solder it back together would be conductive paint,just use two peices of tape to frame the area you want connected and then paint away, when dried peel the tape away.
I used to do this on some old Athlon XPs to unlock the multi.


----------



## Cooldog (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, i got it open and it doesn't look like anything is wrong with it.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## xu^ (Jun 1, 2008)

i had a bluetooth adaptor that did the same ,it was only 2 or 3 months old and it just stopped working for no reason ,i hadnt even dropped it 

these usb sticks/flash drives dont seem that durable to me.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't really think it's a question of durability, my flash drive is on my keychain and I throw it around and have stepped on it. It's been through all kinds of abuse and it still works as well as the day I bought it. My uncle on the other hand, his computer kills any usb item he plugs into it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I don't really think it's a question of durability, my flash drive is on my keychain and I throw it around and have stepped on it. It's been through all kinds of abuse and it still works as well as the day I bought it. *My uncle on the other hand, his computer kills any usb item he plugs into it.*



haha ive heard of usb drives killing computers (migrating viruses) but not computers killing usb drives.



Cooldog said:


> Ok, i got it open and it doesn't look like anything is wrong with it.



sorry to hear that man. :shadedshu


----------



## zCexVe (Jun 1, 2008)

@Cooldog
Try the phone fixing charm. Just move a hotair gun over the flash.Remember to keep the flash on a flat surface.
BTW one of my friends uncle too have a PC got from France.It has a USB port that can kill Kingston drives We checked 4,All of them died


----------



## Cooldog (Jun 23, 2008)

Also, if i puch it in with a little presser and keep it on it it kida works,it pops up in my computer but it doesn't say the name i gave it.


----------

